# Sticky  Apologies



## Mel

It has been made aware to us that some of you are not 'happy' in the way this particular section of the boards has been managed lately and that some posts are being taken in the wrong context.

I can only apologise if this has affected you in any way and would like to explain a few things.

The whole purpose of 'Fertility Friends' and 'Donor conception Network' is to support all couples going through assisted conception.

The opinions expressed by 'DCN' are provided to help you make a more informed decision, these opinions are just that - opinions, and they are in no way forced on you. You should in fact listen to your head and heart in what is best for your own personal circumstances.

It may also be beneficial to visit the 'DCN' website to hear other peoples experiences on how they are dealing with this very emotive subject or attend the DCN workshops and hear first hand from people who are/or have gone through the same struggle.

Information is paramount and you should seek as much as possible.

FF supports all its members no matter what view they take on the subject and therefore cannot provide a single opinion on donor sperm/eggs. But we would like to point out that you are all entitled to your own opinions on this matter.

FF will however not tolerate personal grievances getting out of control and taking over of threads on boards, this is unhealthy for our community and detracts from what we are about - and that is support.

Thank you for taking the time to read this and again apologies if you have been affected by recent activity on here.

Mel
x

DCN Website : http://www.donor-conception-network.org


----------

